# BrainBench Website



## driver_uk2001 (Mar 30, 2002)

Hi i cant think of anywhere else to put this so i hope it is ok in here.

Anyway i have come across a website called brainbench which allows you to register with them and take various training and tests, but i was wondering if anyone knows anything about this site? Is it good are the certificates accepted by employers or are they certificates only accepted inside the USA.

I live in the UK and some of the tests would benefit myself but i dont want to waste my time and money on them if they will be no use to me.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

I reckon you could get all the quals you need at your local college or Uni Driver.
I myself am undergoing an A+ Comptia certification at the moment.


----------



## rogan (Mar 11, 2006)

Wolfeymole said:


> I reckon you could get all the quals you need at your local college or Uni Driver.
> I myself am undergoing an A+ Comptia certification at the moment.


Me too. I have the hardware exam just need to crack the software


----------



## driver_uk2001 (Mar 30, 2002)

There is not that many places in my area that i know of that offer things like the MCSE and CISCO courses except for home learning, but i will have a look around a little more, 

thanks guys its appreciated 

Mick


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I've taken a few of the tests online there. A lot of the tests are "free", but the actual certificates cost some fundage. You can download little icons to place on your resume or website or whatever, and those are free too.

I've gotten certified on a bunch of stuff I would have never even thought of normally...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

rogan said:


> Me too. I have the hardware exam just need to crack the software


I suggest you leave those thoughts at the door. You are familiar with the TSG Rules, right? If not, I suggest re-reading them, and pay attention to the part about illegal activities.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

192.168.2.1 try that.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I suggest you leave those thoughts at the door. You are familiar with the TSG Rules, right? If not, I suggest re-reading them, and pay attention to the part about illegal activities.


John, Rogan is NOT trying to hack the software.
The term "to crack it" is to mean to solve the problem. It's an english saying.
Are you familiar with flat pack furniture?
Ok then an example:
Furniture plans are laid out on the floor, husband is going nuts `cos he can't figure it out.
He says "I will crack this yet!"
It's in a similar vein as to when the English couple went out until the late hours in New York and, on return to the hotel the wife said to the husband, overheard by the taxi driver "Will you knock me up in the morning" aka Please set my alarm.
Do you follow John?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wolfeymole said:


> John, Rogan is NOT trying to hack the software.
> The term "to crack it" is to mean to solve the problem. It's an english saying.


If that is the meaning, then I apologize to Rogan. To me "crack" and "software" spell illegal.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Wolfeymole said:


> "Will you knock me up in the morning"


Whoa! That has a *totally* different meaning in the US!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You wouldn't think we'd have a language barrier between the US and the UK.


----------



## driver_uk2001 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes i agree something deff needs to be done about the language thing like, especially between us and the us. and just to clarify what wolfy said, its true we use the term "crack" to solve/tackle something .

I know we are a sad set of muppets but hey thats what makes us an exciting species


----------

